# Favorite FIghting Game Series.



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Lot of Great series out there. Which is your favorite? Choose multiple series, if you'd like.









Some didn't make the list because they weren't a series, they just had one game, or they just had two games and had to choose with what I deemed as more widely known series, so... But there is the "other" option, so go for it. I know I'll be checkmarking it. 

*Note for those not in the know: Capcom's Marvel Vs. series is X-Men: Children of the Atom, Marvel Super Heroes, X-Men vs. Street Fighter, Marvel Super Heroes vs. Street Fighter, then it became the renowned Marvel vs. Capcom series, but the previous to MvC are considered part of the Capcom's Marvel Vs. series, as they built up the universe all colliding together.

It was a tough choice to have to leave out certain things. Not a fan of Naruto, but Ultimate Ninja series that goes into Shippeden, then Storm almost made the list, but it was so convoluted.

Same goes for DBZ: Budokai series, as it goes into Tenkaichi and Ultimate. Became too much. So I decided to leave it out as well. Sorry if you're a fan. I was leaning towards games that were fighting games famous for being fighting games, my exception being Capcom's Marvel Vs. because of how huge it's been since X-Men vs. Street Fighter, the first Marvel vs. Capcom crossover fighter happened.

It was also tough leaving out a few series because they either didn't have many releases in the west to constitute a spot (Rival Schools) or they just had two games, like King of the Monsters, Power Stone, Star Gladiator, Tobal, and Bushido Blade.

So, choose all your faves and checkmark "other" and tell us what series you love.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

I chose more than one, but I'd say that Street Fighter is at the top of my list.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Street Fighter(everything except IV)
Capcom Vs
Killer Instinct
Mortal Kombat(I really only like MK2 and MK9)
Samurai Showdown(only IV and V)
King of fighters(XIII)
Snk vs Capcom(only 2)


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rival Schools 
Tekken


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i dunno, smash bros? i've played nearly every smash game, but i've only really played one or two games of... about 3/4 of the series in the poll. i have played the original mortal kombat games, but they're awful.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Street Fighter(everything except IV)
> Capcom Vs
> Killer Instinct
> Mortal Kombat(I really only like MK2 and MK9)
> ...


 Wasn't Street Fighter IV awful?! The controls and combo-system sucked terribly. And Super Street Fighter was hardly an improvement. If anything it downgraded by including more characters with terrible controls and combo-sets.

Love me some Mortal Kombat. The original is dated, but has strong nostalgia from me. II was the best of the original saga. 3 kind of lost its way (I find it funny they used a roman numeral for the second, but a type number for the third). MK Trilogy was a nice mashup, but you chould just cheat by using Goro, Kintaro, or Motoro. They're strength was ridic. MK4/Gold was alright. Not a terrible transition to 3D, but could've been better. Deadly Alliance is when it started getting really inventive with stage kills in the middle of battle. Very clever. MK: Deception is the best of the original timeline, hands down. They perfected it. Armageddon, the final game in the original timeline was actually pretty cruddy. And like trilogy, Moloch's strength and reach made him a cheap, arguably cheat, character. But yea, on top of all of that, the amount of characters, I guess, dragged down the individual fighters' uniqueness. Meaning they were all pretty much the same.

Mortal Kombat (2012/aka 9) was a beautiful fighting game. They brought back 2D face-to-face kombat and it really helped with making a large amount of characters each seem unique and all worth playing as. I rule(d) with Noob and Rain. Love how it covered the alternate timeline of MK 1-3 in story-mode. Can't wait to see what craziness they have in store for it's sequel. Shinnok seems to be the next big bad, which makes sense, but what new characters or returning characters will be coming back. Because there's a huge power vacuum with the amount of characters that officially died in the story and a lot of them were the good guys.

Oh, and while not a series, Netherrealm using MK9's engine or Injustice: Gods Among Us was genius. That is a killer game. It's not just another crappy license game, it's one of the best fighters I've ever played.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Tekken wins by default. Tekken is the only fighting game that I have more than negligible experience with. Plus, I really do like Tekken TT2 and Tekken Revolution (when I'm not hating the aggravating free to play model). Mortal Kombat would have already been a good contender if it weren't for the gratuity (i.e. I would have gotten into it sooner). Despite that, I look forward to playing Mortal Komabt X because I loved the short time I had with Injustice.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> Wasn't Street Fighter IV awful?! The controls and combo-system sucked terribly. And Super Street Fighter was hardly an improvement. If anything it downgraded by including more characters with terrible controls and combo-sets.


I really didn't like SFIV and Marvel vs Capcom 3. I hate 3d fighters for the most part though. I cant stand any tekken, dead or alive or even soul edge. 
Street fighter 3 was the peak of that series. To me, it died after that.

SF IV did not feel like a street fighter game at all. Plus i hate the character design. Everyone looks like they went full needle with steroids.

For some reason i did love the EX series though. I had a ton of fun playing it at the arcades against people. The combos were fun too.



JustThisGuy said:


> Mortal Kombat (2012/aka 9) was a beautiful fighting game. They brought back 2D face-to-face kombat and it really helped with making a large amount of characters each seem unique and all worth playing as. I rule(d) with Noob and Rain. Love how it covered the alternate timeline of MK 1-3 in story-mode. Can't wait to see what craziness they have in store for it's sequel. Shinnok seems to be the next big bad, which makes sense, but what new characters or returning characters will be coming back. Because there's a huge power vacuum with the amount of characters that officially died in the story and a lot of them were the good guys.


Oh yeah. With MK9 they resurrected the series from near extinction. I hope whoever though of returning the game to it's roots got a damn huge promotion lol.

My brother loved noob saibot lol. He pissed me off with him sometimes, but i made him rage with my sub-zero haha.

That game is a masterpiece. The new one looks just as good, but i wont get to play it. No consoles.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I really didn't like SFIV and Marvel vs Capcom 3. I hate 3d fighters for the most part though. I cant stand any tekken, dead or alive or even soul edge.
> Street fighter 3 was the peak of that series. To me, it died after that.
> 
> SF IV did not feel like a street fighter game at all. Plus i hate the character design. Everyone looks like they went full needle with steroids.
> ...


You know, I feel I'm losing gamer cred when I say this, but I played Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3: Fate of Two Worlds, and it really wasn't as good as the previous. It's like it used the SFIV engine with the fighting system, and so it wasn't a fluid as it could've been as a fighter. Many call Capcom's Marvel Vs. games gimmicky, which is kind of true, but the gimmick was backed up with fun gameplay. But in this case, it's the only major thing going for it. I remember a friend paying $70 for the special edition of MvC3 with the tin case and such. Then a little over half a year later a better version came out, Ultimate, and was $40. :smh

I've always been more of a MK fan than an SF fan, but like the mythos. Bigger Darkstalkers fan than Street Fighter. Which there totally needs to be a Darkstalkers 4. I mean, it's been way too long, and that series was pretty successful. Capcom is still one of the greatest game publishers, but for this past half decade, I'm just at a loss at what they're doing. They're all over the place, and lacking insight and progression of properties, let alone having the ambition they once had by creating new franchises.

As for MK9, yea, Boon AND Tobias came back to the series, and made one hell of a game again. Tobias had been missin from the series since Trilogy, it's why Noob Saibot was called just Noob in Deception because "Noob Saibot" is Boon and Tobias' names backwards. Anyways, yeah, Sub-Zero was great again, rather than clunky like in the previous games (even Deception, which is my favorite of the original timeline).

I've been with Mortal Kombat from the beginning, but I'm no traditionalist, these knew games blow the old games out of the water, and that includes going up against them with their nostalgia points.

Interesting new characters on the horizon, that's for sure.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Tekken and Mortal Kombat tie 1st in my books
Dead or Alive, Super Smash Bros and Soul are ones that I also prize.

I wish I tried Virtua Fighter by now it looks so good :cry


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Mortal Kombat but purely because it is simpler than most fighting games.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

I always loved Soul Calibur, I started playing around 2000 when a hotel my family was staying at had Soul Edge (called Soul Blade in its American release) at their arcade room.....I was pretty much addicted to it. I never got to play Soul Calibur 1 because I didn't have a dreamcast, but I played 2 and 3 which were great minus a few stupid characters/ glitches.


----------



## c4our (Oct 26, 2014)

King of Fighters series


----------



## s1gh (Jan 20, 2013)

I grew up playing MvC2, so thats probably my favorite. Sf4 and Mvc3 can be pretty fun too, though its so hard to land combos in sf4. The most i can land are 3hit combos lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Joe said:


> Mortal Kombat but purely because it is simpler than most fighting games.


 Exactly. A novice can pick up a Mortal Kombat game. Not to say that you can't be a vet and that there's a lack of combos. At least in the older part of the series. It started getting heavy combos in Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 and Trilogy, but 4/Gold is when it went 3D and started with combo-systems. And I thought it's transition to 3D wasn't too painful. It sure was for Street Fighter, imo. But yea, great series, great mythos.



s1gh said:


> I grew up playing MvC2, so thats probably my favorite. Sf4 and Mvc3 can be pretty fun too, though its so hard to land combos in sf4. The most i can land are 3hit combos lol.


I only recently got to play through MvC2, because it was always busy at the arcade, surrounded by older kids.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> Exactly. A novice can pick up a Mortal Kombat game. Not to say that you can't be a vet and that there's a lack of combos. At least in the older part of the series. It started getting heavy combos in Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 and Trilogy, but 4/Gold is when it went 3D and started with combo-systems.






 pro tourneys normally average on around 30% combos I think, I forgot about Evo 2014 though. Same guy won both Injustice and MK9, think he must be a relatively new pro player since he is 16.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Joe said:


> pro tourneys normally average on around 30% combos I think, I forgot about Evo 2014 though. Same guy won both Injustice and MK9, think he must be a relatively new pro player since he is 16.


Wow! I've met some people that were ridiculously good online (connection may have also been a factor), but yea, 16? Again, wow. And both Injustice and MK9. That's quite a feat.

Reminds of the Japanese kid who beat the entire Resident Evil 2 game with a knife, on hard mode. Got an S rank too.

(That reminds me, there are new characters for Injustice I need to play as to get the complete scenario. Might read the comic too.  )


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> Wow! I've met some people that were ridiculously good online (connection may have also been a factor), but yea, 16? Again, wow. And both Injustice and MK9. That's quite a feat.
> 
> Reminds of the Japanese kid who beat the entire Resident Evil 2 game with a knife, on hard mode. Got an S rank too.
> 
> (That reminds me, there are new characters for Injustice I need to play as to get the complete scenario. Might read the comic too.  )


comic seems really interesting, i just played stryker and sub zero on mk9 but i wasnt very good, i'm surprised he mained Sonya since I just remember Kabal seeming to be overpowered in pro games


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Joe said:


> comic seems really interesting, i just played stryker and sub zero on mk9 but i wasnt very good, i'm surprised he mained Sonya since I just remember Kabal seeming to be overpowered in pro games


Oh, definitely. Kabal and Stryker seemed to be every pro's fave. Kabal's hooks and speed, and Stryker's quick-draw gunshots with ground coverage with his grenades and rolls. Honorable mention to Noob Saibot. Out of all the ninjas, he was the biggest trickster character.

Trivia: Noob Saibot is Boon & Tobias backwards. Both of which are the original creators of Mortal Kombat. Tobias had a hiatus, which is why the character was only called Noob in MK: Deception. But he's back and they're kickin' butt making games about kickin' butts.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Fight Night


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> Oh, definitely. Kabal and Stryker seemed to be every pro's fave. Kabal's hooks and speed, and Stryker's quick-draw gunshots with ground coverage with his grenades and rolls. Honorable mention to Noob Saibot. Out of all the ninjas, he was the biggest trickster character.
> 
> Trivia: Noob Saibot is Boon & Tobias backwards. Both of which are the original creators of Mortal Kombat. Tobias had a hiatus, which is why the character was only called Noob in MK: Deception. But he's back and they're kickin' butt making games about kickin' butts.


i always wondered why he was called noob, thanks


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Never really liked Mortal Kombat for some reason (not because it's gory) but I don't think I'd be able to just pick ONE series as I love many on that list but certainly Capcom vs SNK 2 and Marvel vs capcom 2 rank very highly for me.

Also, here are two that weren't mentioned : Red earth and the last blade


----------



## HarrySachz (Jan 4, 2015)

Mortal Kombat, easily. I think the series has the most intriguing backstory and most interesting characters and character designs.

Killer Instinct for the SNES is an old classic, but it's been many years since I've played it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Let's see the newbies vote.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

For me it's either Street Fighter or Marvel v Capcom

I never played Street Fighter IV though, which I gather from this thread wasn't very good.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Dengeki Bunko Fighting Climax


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

soul calibur 4 caus i was actually somewhat good at that. oh yeah, tekken too


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

King of fighters 13 is my favorite fighting game right now.


----------



## jumpstart (Feb 6, 2015)

What the heck?! Guilty Gear only has 1 vote which is mine. You guys are missing out!


----------

